# Interesting figure in burl like thing..?



## Danny H (Feb 25, 2018)

So I cut this open and once inside saw something I did not expect. Very interesting looking figure.
I can try to get better pics of needed
No pins, fairly smooth outer bark. Originated in N carolina. Sold as "hickory" but uhhh ...yeah... I'm lost.

Pics of bark are not great, but it's about all i have that isn't burl bark. I'll gladly provide more pics if it helps. 

Thanks for your input!

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 25, 2018)

Could be hickory- if so- seal and dry slow or you will watch it self destruct....


----------



## phinds (Feb 25, 2018)

Wow. This is seriously weird. Calling @Mr. Peet


----------



## Danny H (Feb 25, 2018)

Mike 1950.. Just got back inside from sealing her up! Had to get my pics first :)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## phinds (Feb 25, 2018)

Danny, can you get a more cleaned-up end grain shot?


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Feb 25, 2018)

I'll leave the ciphering for the experts but I know it would make some cool looking stuff.


----------



## Danny H (Feb 25, 2018)

Here u go phinds


----------



## phinds (Feb 25, 2018)

'bout all I can tell from that is that it is ring porous. Not too much to go on.


----------



## Danny H (Feb 25, 2018)

What would help? Back the camera up?
Picture of another area?

Thanks phinds!


----------



## phinds (Feb 25, 2018)

Danny H said:


> What would help? Back the camera up?
> Picture of another area?
> 
> Thanks phinds!


It needs to be cleaned up considerably more. The scale is just right and as far as I can tell it's well focused, it just isn't shown much detail at all. In case you haven't looked at the end grain pics on my site, here's a small version of one of hickory:





and here's a blown up section of part of the same image:




Now, don't get me wrong ... I don't expect you to get the kind of professional results I get, but I'm showing you what to move towards.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Feb 26, 2018)

Cool looking. So we have a ring porous wood. Can't see the horizontal banding like in Paul's two examples. But we can see radial pore bands. The diameter looks about 12" inches, and your scale shows variable growth, some 5 rings per inch and others far more. The coloring is consistent with several hickories. The thin bark makes me wonder. Both Mockernut and Bitternut can have thin bark like that shown. Looks a little like _*Maackia*_ _*amurensis, *_but I doubt it.

Do we have a density? How about other bark pictures? What part of NC? Was this from a dealer or other?


----------



## Woodworking Vet (Feb 26, 2018)

Looks like a turkey's fanned feathers, just needs a carved turkey head and its done.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Danny H (Feb 26, 2018)

ok i cleaned it up a bit more. i tried to evacuate the pores with some steel wool, but it only got so far... I did take the following pics with a real camera.

This came from near Greensboro, (northern) NC - a private tree clearing guy. Not sure on density - got a good way to measure?


----------



## gman2431 (Feb 26, 2018)

Not saying what it is but ive seen some maple up here look just like that.


----------



## phinds (Feb 26, 2018)

gman2431 said:


> Not saying what it is but ive seen some maple up here look just like that.


Can't be maple. Maple is diffuse porous.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## phinds (Feb 26, 2018)

Danny H said:


> ok i cleaned it up a bit more. i tried to evacuate the pores with some steel wool, but it only got so far... I did take the following pics with a real camera.


'preciate the effort but still no details visible.


----------



## Mr. Peet (Feb 26, 2018)

gman2431 said:


> Not saying what it is but ive seen some maple up here look just like that.



Agree that the coloring fits well with some maple I've seen, but it also fits the True hickories. What bothers me is that the bark says 'Bitternut hickory', but bitternut is in the 'Pecan' group, so the vessel pores should be more diffuse. I'm going with 'Bitternut hickory' and assuming if your end view was more crisp. I would see those trailing off pores.

Danny, sometimes holding a hand lens or magnifying glass up to your camera will allow better focused and enlarged views.


----------



## Danny H (Feb 26, 2018)

alright ,sanded to 800, changed a few things with lighting and camera settings. Is this at least a bit more in the right direction? i sure hope. i apologize for the failed attempts, and thank you for the help!
Thanks for the tips @Mr. Peet

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Danny H (Feb 26, 2018)

Also, would anyone be able to say if this is a burl or some other type of wierd growth? Or is it not possible to say one way or another? Either way it should make some cool looking stuff I think!
Thanks


----------



## Danny H (Feb 26, 2018)

I think i'm going cross-eyed


----------



## phinds (Feb 26, 2018)

That last pic is quite good. It's consistent with some pecan species, but to be sure, I'd still need a better image. You have to get closer to the wood, if your camera can be focused so close (1" to 1.5")


----------



## phinds (Feb 26, 2018)

Do you happen to have a 10X jeweler's loupe? If so, or if you can borrow one, then you should be able to do the comparison yourself to my hickory and pecan end grain pics.

http://www.hobbithouseinc.com/perso...semi ring porous/_semi ring porous.htm#group1

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Feb 27, 2018)

Yes, you are going cross-eyed. Your attempts at 800 grit are far better than before. The focus is still out in comparison to Paul's pictures. These last 2 pictures show undulating of the growth rings, that is a trait often seen in 'Bitternut' too, so another vote toward definement.

I would say, no, not a burl but a form of perennial canker.


----------



## Danny H (Feb 28, 2018)

I am going to take a piece with me to work and use my digital microscope to get a pic. I know that will do the trick! :)

I'll try to get it tomorrow for you guys. Thanks!

@Mr. Peet is there a way to tell a burl from a canker from exterior traits of some kind, or do you have to cut into it to find ito?


----------



## Mr. Peet (Mar 1, 2018)

Danny H said:


> I am going to take a piece with me to work and use my digital microscope to get a pic. I know that will do the trick! :)
> 
> I'll try to get it tomorrow for you guys. Thanks!
> 
> @Mr. Peet is there a way to tell a burl from a canker from exterior traits of some kind, or do you have to cut into it to find ito?



No quick and easy way to try explaining. In the craft world, nearly any defect is claimed a burl when selling items. There are a few general forms of cankers. The one form of perennial canker looks like a target, with concentric rings. Yes, bisecting the form can help determine ID as well. I would say read, read and read some more. Then attend a class or three through a county cooperative extension or contact your county service forester for referrals. 

I know, a cope-out, but short on time.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Robert Baccus (Mar 8, 2018)

Wow----wow


----------

